# Homemade Rub



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 30, 2011)

Making 2 batches of homemade rub. This rub can be used on any cut of meat from beef to game. And can be used in any type of smoker, bbq, gasser and oven.

The first batch is original dry rub.








Original recipe rub.

1 cup + 4 tbsp sugar

1/4 cup Lawry’s seasoned salt

1/4 cup garlic salt

1/4 cup + 1 1/2 tsp celery salt

1/4 cup onion salt

1/2 cup paprika

3 Tbsp chili powder

2 Tbsp black pepper

1 Tbsp lemon pepper

2 tsp celery seed

2 tsp dry ground sage

1 tsp dry mustard

1/2 tsp dry ground thyme

1/2 tsp cayenne

 Place all ingredients in a large bowl and mix until well blended. Store in a cool area away from light in air tight jar or sealable plastic bag.

Spicy version. I added 1/4 cup gunpowder seasoning which gave this version a whol nuther taste. GP is the dark top leftish.







Spicy version recipe.

1 cup + 4 tbsp sugar

1/4 cup Lawry’s seasoned salt

1/4 cup garlic powder

1/4 cup + 1 1/2 tsp celery salt

1/4 cup onion salt

1/2 cup paprika

3 Tbsp chili powder

2 Tbsp black pepper

1 Tbsp lemon pepper

2 tsp cayenne

2 tsp celery seed

2 tsp dry ground sage

1 tsp dry mustard

1/2 tsp dry ground thyme
 


> _  Green is the change from the original_


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good rub..Thanks for posting


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks great!

  Thanks!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2011)

It sure seems like an awful lot of salt. I don't think you would want to rub then refrigerate overnight. Wouldn't you be afraid of drying the meat out. Nepas I know you know your spices, so I will be interested in your answer.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 30, 2011)

Does seem like a lot of salt,

Keep us posted


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 30, 2011)

Been using this rub for a couple years now. Only thing i had turn out kinda dry was a prong horn roast.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2011)

At first glance I can see where it could seem salty. I take it that the salt must not be overpowering? Have you used it on pork or is it mostly a beef/game rub? I will have to give this a shot. Thanks.


----------



## fife (Mar 30, 2011)

Will have to try some.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 31, 2011)

Very interesting recipes, I think it may too salty for my taste( I rarely use salt in my rubs).

The Gun Powder seasoning is something that I was not aware of, do you buy it or make it yourself?


----------



## alblancher (Mar 31, 2011)

Onion salt is 3 parts table salt to 1 part onion powder

Garlic salt is 3 parts table salt to 1 part galic powder

Lowreys is about 2T salt plus 1.2T other ingredients   so about 2T salt in 3.25T Lowreys  

4 T = 1/4 c

3T salt + 1T garlic powder

Nepas' original recipe has about 11 T salt  How does that compare to the recipes you already use for 3 1/4 c of rub?

Check my math, it's early

Al


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 31, 2011)

If your numbers are correct the 1st rub is 21% salt, not counting the salt that is in the chili powder, the second would also contain more because the GP seasoning also contains salt. I make one rub with salt as an ingredient, salt is less than 5% of the total.


----------

